
Create a better life - camidealweek
I&#x27;ve built an online application (idealweek.net) which helps people to better manage goals and time. Can you please let me know your thoughts on:
- Is it usable?
- Is it worth to pay 5$&#x2F;month for my app?
- Any other suggestions
======
gus_massa
Screenshots! I was looking for some examples of use and screenshots, but I
couldn't find any.

The idea looks very generic, so I think you must make very clear the specific
advantage of your app to convince people to try it.

~~~
camidealweek
Thanks. I will update the home page as your advice.

------
camidealweek
[https://idealweek.net](https://idealweek.net)

